# what do you know about uruguay? did u know that uruguay won 2 fifa world cups??



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

What do u know about this small country in South America???


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Yep I know  I think it was the ones that kicked Brazil's ass in their WC :lol:

Montevideo is a quite rich and clean city and it is sometimes called Switzerland of the south or the like - maybe because of the size and relative wealth :cheers: 

On the other hand I always consider it as the southern part of Rio Grande do Sul but that's not fair, I know


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought we were done with association-threads.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

It was known as Switzerland of the Americas because at the time was as rich as Switzerland, but today things are different, Uruguay declined in relation to Switzerland, and Switzerland today is not the weightiest country in Europe, and not even in the TOP.

Uruguay was an area that Portugal and Spain fought for. But I don't know really why.

I associate Uruguay with Casino, The Sun flag, big river and Montevideo.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

I know it is close to Argentina..
Small country, very rich, very touristic because of the beaches.
Very cool people live there. 

Punta del Este
Canelones
Fray Bentos.. jejej.. sin comentario0os.
Treinta y Tres
Montevideo
Colonia del Sacramento.
and many others cities are well known by us, the argentinians.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

One more thing coming to my mind, when I think of Uruguay is the movie "Alive" with Ethan Hawke.
I know it's just a silly thing but that movie really hit me...


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

Uruguay is a beautiful country which is worth visiting!!! It has a mix of antique and modern, european and american... The most important thing is that we are trying and going to be what we once were: Switzerland of America. Maybe with another name, I don't know... LOL


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

A nice country in South America


----------



## Ogaden (Feb 16, 2007)

I know that Uruguay is Likely to be the first Nation in L.America to Rank as Developed.

PhA


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Not much, but I associate it with exotic fruits and big breasted dark women


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

Nando Parrado


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Not much, but I associate it with exotic fruits and big breasted dark women


Nothing like that, sorry...LOL


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I must admit I know very few things about Uruguay:

- Montevideo is the capital city and in pictures it looks like a nice and clean city
- it has a high standard of living compared to other LatAm countries
- it has world class resorts i.e. punta del este
- it exports mainly agricultural products
- like many other countries in LatAm, Spanish is the main language and Catholicism is the main religion

I need to learn more about it ... next time I go to Buenos Aires I should take the ferry across to Montevideo.


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that it is :lol: Joking, geography is my strong side.

And do you know that Lithuania is the 2nd country in the world by mobile connection permeability (~155%)? :lol:


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

uruguay, uruguay!!


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

Giedrius_LT said:


> I know that it is :lol: Joking, geography is my strong side.
> 
> And do you know that Lithuania is the 2nd country in the world by mobile connection permeability (~155%)? :lol:


What's joking?


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Not much, but I associate it with exotic fruits and big breasted dark women


95% of Uruguay's population is composed of white European descent


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

Ogaden said:


> I know that Uruguay is Likely to be the first Nation in L.America to Rank as Developed.
> 
> PhA


I think it'll be Chile ... and the next Uruguay (recovered from tough decades)

Uruguay was "developed" until the 60's


----------



## luca81che (Sep 8, 2006)

Daniel Fonseca (he scored five goals in Uefa cup against Valencia at Valencia and another in the return match)


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

luisdaniel said:


> I think it'll be Chile ... and the next Uruguay (recovered from tough decades)
> 
> Uruguay was "developed" until the 60's


I'm uruguayan and I totally agree with you, However, things are getting better little by little.


----------

